# Where to buy Onkyo ?



## Pique318 (21 Jan 2008)

Hi all,

I'm looking to buy an Onkyo HT-S580 system.

Does anyone know websites that deliver to Ireland or stockists in Ireland that sell Onkyo, it seems to be pretty hard to find one.

Thx,
PK.


----------



## quinno (21 Jan 2008)

Peats do this brand

www.peats.ie


----------



## MAJJ (22 Jan 2008)

Hi, 

Richer sounds in Belfast do Onkyo AV stuff so might be worth a look, they ship for 9.99 GBP.

majj


----------



## WhoAmI (22 Jan 2008)

I saw a couple of Onkyo boxes in Harvey Norman before Christmas, when I was browsing there, but I didn't notice the model. Sorry!


----------



## nad (23 Jan 2008)

These are distributed in ireland by www.zebradistribution.ie contact them for the info you require, not sure if the site is alive but there is contact details, hope it is of some use to you.


----------



## mik_da_man (23 Jan 2008)

Munster sounds in cork also sell them.
But IMO you may be better off ordering from the UK
AV-Sales or Acton Gate Audio stock them and deliver to Ireland.

Although richersounds postage is prob less...

Mik


----------



## gebbel (23 Jan 2008)

Hi Pique,

Are you fully decided on this model? A quick trawl through the net suggests to me that you can do better. Some reviews are very negative.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Jan 2008)

Hi Gebbel,

I 'was' aiming for this one as I don't want a DVD player but want a good 5.1 amp & speakers.

I read some very good reviews myself, but I don't want to blow big cash on a system that isn't all it's cracked up to be.

if you can you point me in the direction of a similar or better system for good money, I'd appreciate it.

I got my info from here - 
http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater-systems/onkyo-ht-s580/4505-6740_7-31326237.html?tag=lst
and
[broken link removed]
and
http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S580-theater-audio-system/dp/B0009ME4V0

as well as other, less in depth, reviews.


----------



## gebbel (23 Jan 2008)

I bought . Not sure if the price is competitive with the Onkyo, but it really is a fantastic piece of kit. I already had a HD DVD player that I hooked up to the amp. Sound quality really is amazing. Speaker stands are very stylish. Maybe one for you to consider.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that but I don't think there's enough inputs for me on that. I want to ensure that it's future-proof.

I think the HT-S580 is now replaced by the HT-S590.


----------



## gebbel (23 Jan 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Thanks for that but I don't think there's enough inputs for me on that. I want to ensure that it's future-proof.
> 
> .


 
Then don't buy the Onkyo. Unlike the Sony it has no HDMI input/ outputs.


----------



## mik_da_man (23 Jan 2008)

Hey - what's your budget. and what do you want to hook up?


----------



## quinno (24 Jan 2008)

gebbel said:


> Then don't buy the Onkyo. Unlike the Sony it has no HDMI input/ outputs.


 
If you want to avail of HD, you need to make sure the DVD player you have / will have is equipped eith "HDMI" or "component out / RGB" ( 3 RCA plugs). As well as this, your TV will need the same inouts to receive a HD signal. Also bear in mnid that a atandard DVD player will onyl give around 576 lines of resolution anyway, so not quite HD. You need Blue-RAy for this. A digital out coaxial usually connects the DVD to the amp.

Hope this helps. There are other superb pieces of kit out there (Pioneer / Marantz) that do the job just as well, and are more readily available, if you're not stuck with Onkyo (which are really good anyway).


----------



## teddyk (24 Jan 2008)

The Sony linked to by Gebbel above does _not_ have onboard DVD.


----------



## quinno (24 Jan 2008)

Sorry, I was looking at the wrong Sony with an onboard DVD.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Probably too late for the original poster and not the specific model that they were looking for but [broken link removed] have an _Onkyo _offer today.


----------



## efm (22 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Probably too late for the original poster and not the specific model that they were looking for but [broken link removed] have an _Onkyo _offer today.


 
Good spot Clubman - however, a note of caution on iBOOD prices - there are not always the cheapest - I searched quickly on google and found that Onkyo model available for €265 euro


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Fair point!


----------



## Pique318 (22 Feb 2008)

Good man CM, I'm still on the lookout and that is an excellent price !

I know that iBood may overstate the original price but I can't find that system for anything less that 449.

The Amp is the HT-R508, the Speaker package is the HTP-450A.

The entire package is the HT-S508.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Good man CM, I'm still on the lookout and that is an excellent price !


_efm's _is better! Maybe he (?) can post a link?

In case you don't already know _iBOOD _offers are one day only. If you don't get this today then it's gone!


----------



## Pique318 (22 Feb 2008)

I would hazard a guess that for 265 you only get the Amp.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

Ah - another good point!  So are you going for the _iBOOD _offer? I have bought a few things from them and found them fine. There was some confusion about my last order recently but a quick call to them (_Netherlands_) sorted it out.


----------



## efm (22 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> _efm's _is better! Maybe he (?) can post a link?
> 
> In case you don't already know _iBOOD _offers are one day only. If you don't get this today then it's gone!


 


Pique318 said:


> I would hazard a guess that for 265 you only get the Amp.


 
Pique318 it seems is on the ball! I take back what I inferred about the price on iBOOD - I was only searching for the amp and didn't know the speakers was a seperate package - I searched again and the cheapest I saw for the complete package was €400+

Looks like a very good deal after all!


----------



## Pique318 (22 Feb 2008)

Ok, no turning back now..I've ordered it..

Hope it arrives quicker than my last purchase from them !


----------

